# Good Archery news - About time!



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://usarchery.org/news/2010/09/16/usa-archery-and-nfaa-agree-to-host-events-in-yankton-s-d-in-2011/38569


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Looks like some overlapping from the NFAA Field Nationals through the NAA Outdoor nationals.. May not be so good for some people... Kinda looks like they want all the archers in one location no matter how many arrows have to be shot in one day???


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

very interesting


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I think it sort of sucks. Putting US nationals in a place far away from the majority of the membership when there were far more accessible locations that made bids appears to be evidence that the NAA wants to support these Easton centers no matter where they are at the detriment to those of us who actually are members. Secondly, if you are a NAA field and target shooter that means alot of down time and I doubt those trying to make USAT are going to bother with the NFAA event in the middle but will still have to stay around Same with USA judges. and finally, for compound pros who tend to shoot all three events, its going to be a long drawn out affair.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.yanktonsd.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=55&Itemid=120

I suppose one of these 10 hotels will be your primary choices. 286 Chamber of Commerce approved rooms. Maybe another 200 or so in the non approved. Then it's campgrounds, tents and hotels in the surrounding towns?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Mike2787 said:


> http://usarchery.org/news/2010/09/16/usa-archery-and-nfaa-agree-to-host-events-in-yankton-s-d-in-2011/38569


Since this is a press release, which the NAA and NFAA want disseminated as widely as possible, there is no reason not to include the full text in this thread:



> USA Archery and NFAA Agree to Host Events in Yankton, S.D. in 2011
> USA Archery September 16, 2010
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

midwayarcherywi said:


> http://www.yanktonsd.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=55&Itemid=120
> 
> I suppose one of these 10 hotels will be your primary choices. 286 Chamber of Commerce approved rooms. Maybe another 200 or so in the non approved. Then it's campgrounds, tents and hotels in the surrounding towns?


Airports
Sioux City, IA (SUX) 70 miles to Yankton

Sioux Falls, SD (FSD) 90 miles to Yankton
AZ folks, Allegiant Air currently flies from Mesa, AZ to Sioux Falls, SD

There are additional hotels in Vermillion, SD, 25 miles from Yankton


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Heck JimC, we've been shopping for a corndog or elephant ear stand, because it looks like this carnival will last longer than the Indiana State Fair.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## PDS-JOAD (Jun 1, 2009)

Since you'll have to rent a car to get from the airport and drive at least an hour, consider these alternatives for direct flights or possibly better prices when checking out airports:
Omaha - 3 hours
Minneapolis - 5 hours
Kansas City - 6 hours


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Hoyt Title Sponsors of Hoyt World Open - USA Archery - Sep 16, 2010
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/09/1...-of-hoyt-world-open-previously-u-s-open/38568

I am a big fan of the wide variety of events available to the target archery community. 

USAA Indoor Nationals takes place across the country in nine locations and JOADs can take part in two event in one trip. 
Vegas hosts the World Archery Festival - Indoor World Archery Challenge and has a great vendor show. 
AZ Cup archers come from around the USA and the world to take part in field of 300 for world ranking and team events. 
Multiple USAT events from coast to coast are offering both individual and team competitions. 
USAA World Team Trials offer an opportunity to see if you can reach the international and Olympic level.
Ogden World Cup brings in top international archers and teams from around the world to compete in a world class event.
The USAA/NFAA have collaborated to offer FITA, NFAA field championships, National Target Championship and Hoyt World Open. Individual archers can shoot to their hearts content and then shoot some more with plenty of time to visit with fellow archers and friends.

These are national/international events. Add to it state, local and club events and it is clear that there is ample archery fun for every level of target archer in the USA.


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

Our family very much enjoyed our first National outdoor event this year. Looking back I wondered what would make me not want to attend next year. I think that question has been answered.


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

I get why they THOUGHT is would be a good idea, but...

The bummer, well besides the actual location, is that there is no meaningful down time between USAA field and target nationals. I shoot a different set up for field than I do for target, and I train VERY differently. Now I have to prepare for two MAJOR events on my calendar at the same time (and possibly with different bows in my hands). Crap. Not sure how that's gonna fly. Probably it will mess up both. Or... I'll have to drop field, because target is the more important of the two.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Told you so. "I would not be surprised to see the National FITA and National NFAA field held at the same time (week) so that there may be some carryover of one group to the other, thus maximizing the field opportunities. So If I were to plan the trip I might say, "As long as I am here, I may as well shoot the NFAA as well." (Sept. 11, 2010, #39)

Now it remains to be seen whether this marriage will be harmonious or conflicted. Those that are leery of anything the NFAA does, thinking that the weaker sister, FITA Field, will eventually be discarded or consumed, may well be proven correct in their concerns. On the other hand, it may be just was was needed to revive both field forms. The tournament should visit the idea of being inclusive and put in a long bow division with wood arrows for the FITA field. As far as I know, Arizona might be the only state championship with an long bow division. Long bow is popular in Europe, but not in the USA. IF they organized it correctly, all they have to do is add the division and the long bowers shoot from the yellow markers, same as the cadets. I am assuming that the Yankton people will allow cadets to shoot in the nationals. There is no extra work involved, it only takes fifteen seconds to pound down a third marker for the kids and thus long bows as well.

So, as long as I am there for the FITA, I may as well stay and shoot the NFAA!

Eventually, the concern may well be that letting the NFAA take over all field shoots , that the NFAA will simply let FITA field die, and so there's an end to it. That's a concern, not a reality, and yes, it is a concern I have. Regardless, I'm game for a trip to Yankton. I have my anti-bear spray, my Cutter's insect spray, my emergency flare gun in case I get lost, and my free radio/flashlight that I got with my subscription to a magazine should all hell break lose.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Ditto Scriv.

I have had friends fly into and out of Yankton for the NFAA event. I can't remember a positive comment about flights in, car rentals etc. In other words I can't remember somebody saying; "THAT WAS A GREAT LOCATION!!"

I am going to check this out again for my own information.

Maybe I missed something. Did NAA determined if the general membership had a preference? If for example a poll were taken asking; If you had the choice of the following three locations; X, Y or Z which would you prefer to attend and why.

But I guess that is history.

Regards,


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm not sure how all this works. If you shot the NFAA Field, the NAA Field, the NAA National Target and the World Open in prior years, I take it that you will not be able to do that when then combine and shrink all these tournaments into one week. I probably just don't understand it. I do know that if you are shooting poorly that week and are a pro you could stand to lose alot of contingency money all at one time. On the other hand you could win a lot also if you have a hot hand that week. I guess I would prefer spreading at least some of these shoots out. Then again I really don't understand how it all would work yet. I'm just adding up what it takes to shoot all those tournaments on a normal basis and I'm not coming up with 5 or even 7 days. I'm sure that USAA will explain it all to us. Hey Pian!! Help!! What does it all mean?????


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

I can't resist being a smart-butt here, however; yes, I bet a poll was taken: By Washington, Lincoln, Hamilton, Jackson, Grant, and Franklin. Everyone follows those people. Yet, for a field shooter, Yankton may be a dream site come true. So, I'll just shut up, and go play next summer, and see for myself. For those who look forward to FITA fields, support your local and state FITA field tournaments.


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

I for one am thrilled about the news. I've wanted to shoot the NAA Target Championship but never had the opportunity because of time. Now I can shoot 4 tournaments in one week. I agree that Yankton is not the garden spot of the US but it isn't the worst place to hold the tournaments. I'm hoping that other people will react in the same way that I am.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

For those who don't care for the scheduling...and I'm included (Fields and Outdoor on top of each other??), you can always email your board reps and ask for reasons why they went this route. I just did.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

lcv said:


> I'm not sure how all this works. If you shot the NFAA Field, the NAA Field, the NAA National Target and the World Open in prior years, I take it that you will not be able to do that when then combine and shrink all these tournaments into one week. I probably just don't understand it. I do know that if you are shooting poorly that week and are a pro you could stand to lose alot of contingency money all at one time. On the other hand you could win a lot also if you have a hot hand that week. I guess I would prefer spreading at least some of these shoots out. Then again I really don't understand how it all would work yet. I'm just adding up what it takes to shoot all those tournaments on a normal basis and I'm not coming up with 5 or even 7 days. I'm sure that USAA will explain it all to us. Hey Pian!! Help!! What does it all mean?????


Hi Lance,
You would need to educate me on this. I am absolutely unfamiliar with NFAA field championships. Is it practice day then five rounds, one each day of which only three rounds are needed to be eligible for the NFAA national championship? How long does a NFAA field round take?

The festival could end up being like a triathlon. Different people might win a individual event while others are able balance all three and succeed. I guess I am okay with more and different people winning different events. I do like having them compete face to face to see who is the king and queen of the hill. I am sort of excited to see the best of the NFAA and the best of the USAA go at it. The crowd should be fun, sort of like Vegas.

I think it will be good for some to see that the USAA folks don’t wear all whites anymore or some of the other myths vaporize. I think it will be good for the USAA kids to see that field is a blast.


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

lcv said:


> I'm not sure how all this works. If you shot the NFAA Field, the NAA Field, the NAA National Target and the World Open in prior years, I take it that you will not be able to do that when then combine and shrink all these tournaments into one week. I probably just don't understand it.


I'm with you. I can not figure out how this will work! We're talking MARATHON days if they want people to shoot NFAA and USAA.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

KJarchery said:


> I'm with you. I can not figure out how this will work! We're talking MARATHON days if they want people to shoot NFAA and USAA.


The entry fees will be $500 for everything!!! Maybe they'll make it a package deal---Family $2000 0% financing for 10 years.:mg:


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

I think that the NFAA has gone to a Mulligan (I think that is what they call it. So while it runs 5 days you shoot one of the days they have the Field and one of the hunters and the only Animal day they have. So like on Monday is Field, Tuesday is Hunter and Wednesday is Animal and then Thursday is Field and Friday is Hunter. You can shoot all 5 days and take your best Field/Hunter Scores to determine your place. Don't quote me on it but I think that is how it works now. When we shot it it was all 5 days and then the last year we went they went to the above format. We were supposed to shoot all 5 days but then had an equipment issue and took Tuesday to fix it and then shot the rest of the week before we headed to Colo Spgs for the NAA Nationals. It was always back to back weeks.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

titanium man said:


> The entry fees will be $500 for everything!!! Maybe they'll make it a package deal---Family $2000 0% financing for 10 years.:mg:


.......and for the people who can afford this----will they have limousine service available where they'll park their private jets?? Just wondered.... as there is no water close by for their yachts.:wink:


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2004)

Dear Friends,

I, for one, think that having the national archery organizations working in tandem to support the sport we love is a marvelous idea.

It may be inconvient at first for some of us, but this should be a minor concern compared to the tremendous opportunities made possible by the NFAA and USA Archery bringing their resources and constituencies together and coordinating their efforts to promote archery. It's all about shooting bows and arrows and having fun, along with choosing the best teams to represent us at international events and making us all proud.

This is just the first step in the process. We should give it a chance to work.

Jane


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I think the membership of the NAA should have more say. I was told that Yanktown didn't even have a timely bid in for this event-Chicago, Springfield and Hamilton were the three bidding entities as of the deadline. I doubt more than 5% of those who have attended the last two nationals would have picked this place over Chicago or Hamilton


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

Speaking of fielding teams....where is the Olympic team and world team selection info? That would be nice!

(side note, I expect a nonalchoholic champagne brunch for all who participate in the three events..family package, 0% down, 10 year, etc...)


----------



## BowMakr (Sep 13, 2009)

I shot the NFAA field in Yankton, and I shot FITA field in Ohio and Washington. While Yankton is only a three hour drive for me, I think its a boring place for field shooting. The ranges are flat.

I like variety. Having all the events in one place at one time eliminates the variety of having them in three different locations at three different times. Will we soon have indoor nationals in Yankton in July too? Maybe we can get the whole season over in a week, but then what will we do with the rest of the year?

PS: Yankton has more gnats than mosquitoes or bears, bring vanilla to keep the biting gnats away.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

BowMakr said:


> Will we soon have indoor nationals in Yankton in July too? Maybe we can get the whole season over in a week, but then what will we do with the rest of the year?
> 
> PS: Yankton has more gnats than mosquitoes or bears, bring vanilla to keep the biting gnats away.


Don't give them any ideas!! About your question what will we do the rest of the year? I guess complain why we can't win the Olympics, or talk about the days when the US dominated recurve archery. Come on! Chime in with your suggestions what can be done the rest of the year. Besides practice.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

I thought the NAA made the 2010 championships shorter (just one FITA round) because the membership did not want to spend a whole week doing it. 
Was this done to "stroke" the Diamond?


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

YIKES!!

I just checked the price of airfare + hotel + car for two people going to Soiux City from Buffalo, NY. $2,000!!!

Can I get some Obama stimulus?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hmmmm, will have to remember not to mention anything to the better 1/2 about being gone for 9 days in July next year. Can pretty much guarantee she won't come with for that many days!

Mike2787, only thing I see about the schedule that I don't care for is that it means someone wishing to shoot both the NFAA Natls and the USAA Target Natls will have to go the 3-day route on the NFAA tournament as I see no way for someone to be able to do both a 5-day NFAA format and be able to shoot the USAA Target.

Betting the schedule will go something like this (based on past tournament formats):
Fri, July 22 - USAA Field official practice/check-in
Sat, July 23 - USAA unmarked field
Sun, July 24 - USAA marked field, NFAA Nationals practice/check-in
Mon, July 25 - NFAA field round
Tues, July 26 - NFAA hunter round
Wed, July 27 - NFAA animal round, USAA Target Natl adult competitors official practice/check-in, traditionally the NFAA Pro/Am Team event occurred in the evening on the day of the animal round
Thurs, July 28 - NFAA field round, USAA adult long distances (women compound/men recurve in the a.m. and men compound/women recurve in the p.m.), youth competitors official practice/check-in
Fri, July 29 - NFAA hunter round, USAA adult short distances (schedule reversed from Thur) and youth long distances
Sat, July 30 - Hoyt World Open with cuts to either 8 or 4, USAA youth short distances
Sun, July 31 - Hoyt World Open semi-finals/finals, depending on number cut to on Sat.

NFAA rounds typically shot-gun start around 8:30am daily and get done around 2:30pm so no way to shoot both. Guessing some juggling of the USAA Target official practice and check-in times will be necessary as well since the NFAA animal round that day probably will not wrap up much earlier than 12:00-12:30. Typically USAA official practice and inspection only went up to about 1:00pm.

Should make for a long, interesting week. As much as I enjoy archery, thinking that by about the 8th day of shooting in a row that even I may be about ready to hang things up for the rest of the summer, lol ! May want to start hydrating now as well, been a little hot out there the last couple NFAA Natls I've been to .

Hopefully the USAA Whitetail targets (assuming those used the last several years are theirs?) will be making their way to SD as well? I don't think shooting into the big square Morrell range targets should be an option for the USAA event(s).

Sigh, Chicago would have been a nice place to shoot USAA Target Natls.........

>>------->

Ooops, my bad. Just re-read the USAA article and it is showing the NFAA Outdoor Natls as running July 25-31. Not sure I've ever seen an official schedule for a 7-day NFAA Outdoor event?! So, obviously what I supposed above in terms of schedule won't quite work since it doesn't take into account July 30-31 events/schedules for the NFAA Outdoor. Sorry, not sure I can even hypothesize how that's being planned out, lol !


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I am guessing this goes along with the IFAA and FITA announcements of more cooperation and bringing togather shooters. There will be a need to see some field rule changes for classes. The NFAA and FITA barebow and longbow rules are quite different and looks like most of us who enjoy field and target shooting are going to left with a decision of what and which days to shoot. Cost is always going to be a problem for most of us not to mention getting all the days off from jobs and leaving our businesses for 7-9 days. I have to agree that the fita field will lack up and down hill shots, Yankton is flat. I guess we will get to see how it goes this year. I get the feeling that a merger is on the way, and a certain change to the way we view our sport. Gar.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey CHPro 

I was exhausted just thinking about your schedule. I was under the impression that the National Target was going back to a double FITA. Shows you how much I know. I was also thinking about how an archer would pack for this extravaganza. How many bows, how many sights, electronics for the NFAA and none for the USAA, how many stabilizer systems, different arrows for some and on and on. I'm not critsizing just merely making some observations. The biggest and most important question I have is, if CHPro shoots all the tournaments, will, at the end of day, he have enough energy to go find an ice cream shop or will there have to be volunteers to carry him there on a stretcher and place a scoop of vanilla on his lips to revive him.


----------



## target guy (Mar 17, 2009)

I think it is a good idea to combine them. Yes it is lots of arrows in a week but there are up sides.
You can shoot both nationals at one place; there is no need to schedule multiple vacations
For those that have not shot a FITA or an NFAA round they now can do both. It could create crossover archers to both sides
It is also not too bad of a place to have a relaxing week of vacation; it is not Disney but for those that like to camp and just hang out it is not too bad of a location.
Yes flying in can be a bit of a pain, but so is Redding and no one complains about that
I say put your big girl panties on and give it a try, if it falls flat, or there are just too many complainers after the week then next year it can change. Every year organizer are looking for ways to increase participation, they ask for help and seldom receive it. Instead of sitting by and not liking an idea that is going to happen how about looking for ways to support the decision, it is not going to change for this year.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

If the move is to unite NFAA and NAA, I think that's a good thing. Why such a niche sport would have 2 governing bodies is redundant and needless. If the politics of the sport are towards unification, good.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

If they do merge, it will be interesting to discover which brand will dominate. From a tournament director's point of view, FITA is easier for the bow divisions, only three: compound, Olympic Recurve, and Barebow. NFAA has so many styles I have to carry my rule book with me. The other side of the coin, FITA get's it's underwear in a bunch if the target face or butt is two inches off, and NFAA pretty much says the center is the center, so shut up and shoot. I don't think merging is the game plan in the end. The deal is to get out the hosting tournaments business, the bidding procedures (some years they may get six bids, some years one, or none; that drives national organizations nuts). It would be easier to just farm it out, and keep it in one place. May be less than wonderful the first year, but everyone learns how to do things better the next time, and each year should be an improvement. As far as bidding for the FITA field nationals, I know there were at least four bids, which is good for field tournaments. As for the national target, I have no idea what headaches and heartaches the national bodies have with that one. Give it a try. In the end it may be the smartest move they've made and why didn't they do this years ago? Or they'll say, "Never again!"


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

We were told that the reason thet shortened the Nationals to a single FITA this year was because people complained about having to schedule such a long time off to shoot it(pay for extended lodging, meals, days off from work etc). This year they want us to come out, and stay longer (in a place that has limited lodging available). I don't see how that will increase participation. Defies logic in my opinion.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Surely Bruce can find room to run the 1st bank Of Bruce Open in that time frame as well?!?!?!? Ken


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

midwayarcherywi said:


> If the move is to unite NFAA and NAA, I think that's a good thing. Why such a niche sport would have 2 governing bodies is redundant and needless. If the politics of the sport are towards unification, good.


Ahhhh Gabe, you are the wise one who finally mentions the National Archery Association of Hoyt, eh I mean Easton, oh well, we get the drift. Good going, I wouldn't want to be the politically incorrect one to bring that to the forefront. :secret: 

Somewhere, buried in a bill in the South Dakota State Legislature, is a motion to rename South Dakota to Easton, and retroactively, there is a motion in Yankton, to rename it Hoyt. Hadn't anyone heard that?? Wait a minute, I think I have an old bow, now set-up for bowfishing, with that on the limbs-Hoyt/Easton. :set1_applaud: Awesome.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

This is the stupidest thing since mulligan's in FIELD archery---Oh Wait---they just eliminated the last two rounds if you want to combine the event----
This couldn't have been the plan all the time ????? 
------ HONESTY IN ARCHERY IS REALLY BEING TESTED ------- SOMETHING DOES NEED TO CHANGE------- BUT THIS ISN'T IT
I'm sure glad archery as a sport is not dependent on the clowns that come up with these things AND CALL IT PROGRESS " B S "

Good shoot'n
Cec


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

midwayarcherywi said:


> If the move is to unite NFAA and NAA, I think that's a good thing. Why such a niche sport would have 2 governing bodies is redundant and needless. If the politics of the sport are towards unification, good.


Not to treat your post with levity, like the last time,, the thought of combining both National Organizations, is as about as possible as pigs flying. It would be a monumental task, and with all the state organizations involved, would take years, if ever to switch over and blend the two.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

titanium man said:


> Not to treat your post with levity, like the last time,, the thought of combining both National Organizations, is as about as possible as pigs flying. It would be a monumental task, and with all the state organizations involved, would take years, if ever to switch over and blend the two.


Really? Aside from the thorny political stuff, I couldn't even tell you who has any sort of an ownership stake in the NAA, in Illinois. The local clubs take ownership of the shoots. Pay the $50 to have the shoot be a Star FITA. That's it. A body of rules is the NAA here. There are no USA Archery offices. There are no personnel on site. I've not seen a single soul come in and say, hey I'm your state NAA rep, how can I make your shoots better? How can I help promote archery at your club? Hey let's coordinate shoots. All of this is done between representatives of the various clubs, on behalf of each clubs interests. Is it different in other states?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

NFAA and USA Archery playing together – JUST PLAIN CRAZY TALK! - by Denise Parker / September 17, 2010 (USAA CEO Blog)
http://usarchery.org/blogs/blog-for...rchery-playing-together-just-plain-crazy-talk


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Ditto Titanium Man. 

But if a pigs were to fly it will probably be the bigger pig. HMMMM! 

Lets see Yankton or a luxuy resort on the shore next summer; both cost $2,000. I'm thinking; I'm thinking.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Really? Aside from the thorny political stuff, I couldn't even tell you who has any sort of an ownership stake in the NAA, in Illinois. The local clubs take ownership of the shoots. Pay the $50 to have the shoot be a Star FITA. That's it. A body of rules is the NAA here. There are no USA Archery offices. There are no personnel on site. I've not seen a single soul come in and say, hey I'm your state NAA rep, how can I make your shoots better? How can I help promote archery at your club? Hey let's coordinate shoots. All of this is done between representatives of the various clubs, on behalf of each clubs interests. Is it different in other states?


Thorny political stuff is the key! AKA money and power, yes, even the archery world has it, and there isn't much chance of such a thing coming to pass. :smile:


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

I know which way I'm leaning. I'll schedule the vacation time, but I will do a CBA, Cost Benefit Analysis to see whether the fun will overide the expenses. Also, to see the lodging situation. It's 10 hours drive, so that's 2 days shot of free time. Time will tell.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

M&A is a curious thing. Years ago I was part of an organization that had a fierce rivalry with its cross town competitor. As the years went by, it became clear that the 2 companies would benefit from a merger of some sort. Well, the members were aghast. We can't do that, those guys are......well, you get it. Management stayed on top of the atmosphere and lo and behold, after some number of years, both sets of members agreed that one institution made better business sense. 

Yes there was an extensive rules harmonization that is still ongoing. Staff was evaluated, officers chosen and in the end, a much stronger, more profitable entity.

Reading Denise's blog reminded me very much of what our two organizations went through. It started with management and ended with members buying into the idea that the end result would be a stronger, more viable solution.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

I read Denise's blog. Not a mention of FITA Field. Bowmn, you and I were right. Two years and it will be gone, if not sooner.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

I thought the FITA Field Championships, National, are on the friday/saturday??? before???


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Even if the term "CHAMPION" becomes meaningless------the SHOW must go on-----and the CIRCUS---IS---all that matters

Mind over matter----THEY DON'T MIND AND WE DON'T MATTER------

Where else could you become nat champ and never had to shoot on target ONE against the best shooter in the world-----by working the schedule----

This will be the way they get rid of the 5 day field schedule altogether Cuz it will much more convienent for the CIRCUS to have it in 3 days


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

So, doing the figuring, and giving enough time for travel, and preparation----to shoot the FITA FIELD National, the NFAA National and followed by the Target National, plus burning the following Monday as a needed travel day, I've got to put in for 2 weeks vacation and 1 personal day. Wonder if anyone else figured it that way? A lot of people cannot break up vacation time into days. Man, they're saving me a bunch of time and money. :sad: Hope the entry fees are more friendly than they have been, and I'm assuming all this corporate sponsorship will make it more shooter friendly with fees.  Maybe when they announce dates, they should have announced fees to be expected. :set1_thinking: The trouble with a town like Yankton, it makes a lot of it's money off of tourism, and hotels aren't as inexpensive, or likely to have weekly rates like other venues lodging. Shame it's not a college town.:izza:


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Titanium Man

Time Off? You have got to look at this positively. National unemployment at 10% and for many there is 99 weeks unemployment compensation. There will be a lot of folks able to spend weeks in Yankton.

I seriuosly doubt entry fees will go down but again we must look at this positively. Only a small fraction of the total expense i.e. airfare, hotels, car rental etc., etc. will be entry fees. So if the entry fee is $150 and you spend $1,500 on everything else the entry fee is only 10% of all other cost. Now don't you feel better?


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

How big is each org (NFAA vs. NAA) in terms of membership and money? 

A merger between a stronger player and a weaker player isn't a merger, it's an acquisition. if FITA is the weaker player (numbers, $$$) then NFAA will be deciding priorities for FITA without having FITA's best interests at heart.

And I disagree with the assumption unspoken by some that it's all the same activity. Just because both activities (field and target) using the same implements, that doesn't make them the same sport. Rodeo barrel racing, quarter horse racing, and Kentucky Derby style oval racing all use horses, but that doesn't make them the same endeavor, and it sure wouldn't make any sense to have rodeo officials making the priority decisions for thoroughbred racing.

If you hook yourself up at the hip with someone who is 5" taller and 40 pounds heavier, eventually you're gonna go in the direction he wants to go in. In the long run, _size_ (= power) is all that matters.


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

titanium man said:


> So, doing the figuring, and giving enough time for travel, and preparation----to shoot the FITA FIELD National, the NFAA National and followed by the Target National, plus burning the following Monday as a needed travel day, I've got to put in for 2 weeks vacation and 1 personal day. Wonder if anyone else figured it that way? A lot of people cannot break up vacation time into days. Man, they're saving me a bunch of time and money. :sad: Hope the entry fees are more friendly than they have been, and I'm assuming all this corporate sponsorship will make it more shooter friendly with fees.  Maybe when they announce dates, they should have announced fees to be expected. :set1_thinking: The trouble with a town like Yankton, it makes a lot of it's money off of tourism, and hotels aren't as inexpensive, or likely to have weekly rates like other venues lodging. Shame it's not a college town.:izza:


That's Precisely what I was thinking when I made my first post.:sad:


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I imagin if all was known you would find either politics, money, and/or opportunity to be the only real reasons for this idea. Somebody...probably Easton, is throwing in some money that makes it worth while to screw with all the orgs membership. It obviously has absolutely no point of convenience nor profit for anyone other than the town of Yanktown and Easton. Perhaps Easton got a bunch of local benefits for building there, because they made the promise to bring national events to the community. Deeply discounted Water, taxes, power are all things corp's look for before they make a major move to an area. Because of Eastons long standing relationship with all the Archery Orgs they could have done some arm twisting to make this happen.

Just an idea and my opinion.

Art


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Lindy said:


> Titanium Man
> 
> Time Off? You have got to look at this positively. National unemployment at 10% and for many there is 99 weeks unemployment compensation. There will be a lot of folks able to spend weeks in Yankton.
> 
> I seriously doubt entry fees will go down but again we must look at this positively. Only a small fraction of the total expense i.e. airfare, hotels, car rental etc., etc. will be entry fees. So if the entry fee is $150 and you spend $1,500 on everything else the entry fee is only 10% of all other cost. Now don't you feel better?


Lindy, you have an unusually rye sense of humor....:shade:


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

you guys are funny if its not in your back yard then its not good to do , i have been to yankton two times and i can say the people their are very nice the town is nice and its afforadable to stay and eat the only negative was bugs but thats what they have bug spray for give it a chance at least the two organizations are realizing in this day and age coming together isnt a bad thing


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

There's a positive I can get behind. I'm sure the people there are very nice. Deadeye, for me it's not about having it in my back yard. It will be an expense no matter where it is held. So, if am to spend the money I would like to go somewhere worth the expense, and that varies for each of us involved. Some are going to like it, it seems the majority don't. We all have the option to stay home if we don't. It's just an unfortunate decision to have to make.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

ARTV,

I apologize. I am just trying to be positive. Is anybody making a list?

Regards,


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

Lindy, I appreciate your sense of humor. I'm trying to keep mine in check at the moment. Dave


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Lindy said:


> ARTV,
> 
> I apologize. I am just trying to be positive. Is anybody making a list?
> 
> Regards,


No apology needed...I thought it was funnier that h$$$. Good un!


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

One thing I am always curous about. When one of these things start..in other words...a move by one of the ogs that doesn't sit well with the rank and file, why doesn't someone call on everyone to either email or mail their ideas to the org headquarters. You really don't know if your representative has represented your feelings or just gone along with the flow....do a mail in...They'll get the message.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Lindy said:


> Titanium Man
> 
> Time Off? You have got to look at this positively. National unemployment at 10% and for many there is 99 weeks unemployment compensation. There will be a lot of folks able to spend weeks in Yankton.
> 
> I seriuosly doubt entry fees will go down but again we must look at this positively. Only a small fraction of the total expense i.e. airfare, hotels, car rental etc., etc. will be entry fees. So if the entry fee is $150 and you spend $1,500 on everything else the entry fee is only 10% of all other cost. Now don't you feel better?


I'm thinking blissful, the way I'm feeling right now. Thanks for putting it into perspective. 

Don't forget!!! You only listed one (1) entry fee.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

I was going to wait until I read the actual dates for the shoots, which still isn't clear, and then book plans. The "rumor" I heard was that the town is already booked out, and anyone looking to book will have to be out of town. Anyone know if it is true?
I could call all the "hotels/motels" but without the dates, it wouldn't do much good for booking.


----------



## Archer 4 Life (Oct 27, 2008)

I, for one, think this is awesome.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, I answered my own questions. The short of it: Best Western was booked and blacked out for all those dates (7/22-7/31). I did book a room at the Super 8 in Yankton. Best idea may be to book a room and if you must, cancel it.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Excellent suggestion rpdjr45

I am not the travel expert but I looked at Travelocity and more than one hotel does not have nights available for dates around the shoot. With the limited rooms available in Yankton it is not be surprising.

BOOK EARLY


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Lindy said:


> Excellent suggestion rpdjr45
> 
> I am not the travel expert but I looked at Travelocity and more than one hotel does not have nights available for dates around the shoot. With the limited rooms available in Yankton it is not be surprising.
> 
> BOOK EARLY


They may have rooms blocked and the only way to get one is to mention Archery. I'd really like to see how they have the agenda set up in regards to shooting everything available.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree. 

Hopefully the USAA and NFAA have blocked rooms for the event.

It takes a lot of work and coordination to schedule one event. Juggling several events will be a challenge to do well.

Regards,


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I guess that will be the key Titanium Man. We really need the schedule to see what we can shoot and when we need to be there. Cost wise I guess it will be a wash if you were going to the NFAA and USAA events. If you just wanted to shoot one event we will have to wait and see. Hopefully not too long as you said the rooms need to be booked ASAP. Hoping everyone has a chance to shoot every event they want.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

the main concerns go way beyond schedules. such as why was Yankton selected when so few members of the NAA live within say an 8 hour drive of the place and the nearest airports require a fair amount of driving time (ie the place is perhaps the most inconvienent place possible for a majority of the membership) Or why the NAA solicited bids when this apparently was not a bidded location.

I have heard from over 100 people and of the ones who actually have attended at least one or two nationals in the last decade, the response is rather negative


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

rpdjr45 said:


> Well, I answered my own questions. The short of it: Best Western was booked and blacked out for all those dates (7/22-7/31). I did book a room at the Super 8 in Yankton. Best idea may be to book a room and if you must, cancel it.


Be careful with Motel 8. They may not be aware of the event and when they realize they would have no problem filling the motel for the week they may not honor reservations if they can increase pricing. I had this happen to me twice with Motel 8's. You can find yourself at the shoot with no place to stay. Double check reservations with them and get written confirmations.
Art


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I totally agree with you JimC. I joined the USAA (NAA) and have never received any type of mailing from them or email news in over a year. Makes me personally anyway feel like they really dont have the membership in the loop. Guess thinking out loud here but I just wonder why?


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Reasons the USAA is going to Yankton per the USAA.

1. USAA & NFAA will "Play Together"
2. "Bruce & I", "Bruce and I", "Bruce and I", "Bruce and I"
3. "NFAA", "NFAA"
4. "Festival Atmosphere"
5. "time we spend with each other", ""camaraderie"
6. "Money and Prizes"; (Applies to 1% of the USAA membership)
Not mentioned by the USAA:
1.	Input from the general USAA membership
2.	JOAD
3.	Logistics i.e. is Yankton easy to get in and out?
4.	Venue offering other reasons to attend an event. Restaurants, entertainment etc.
5.	Demographics e.g. USAA has “X” number of USAA members ( JOAD, etc). within “X” miles

This may have been more palatable if this were vetted with the USAA membership FIRST rather than trying to back fill with the above reasons. I find it interesting when we use the words “play together” and “camaraderie” while the general USAA membership is unaware of a major change in the direction of the USAA. Before “play together” and “camaraderie” comes COMMUNICATION. 

Regards,


----------



## Noxxio (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe it just takes a newcomer to see anything positive in this ? :smile:

I have only been shooting for 7 months but already decided i wanted to try and go to at least 1 or 2 major events next year. Already settled for Indoor nationals and now this ? Instead of having to try and pick and choose what event or type to goto i get a package deal so to speak. How awesome is that..... 

It is my golden chance to go see world class shooters and archery and hopefully meet a bunch of new archery friends :wink: Not only that but i can get to shoot in it too. I shoot both Recurve FITA setup and Compound for 3-D (Never gone to a field though i am a member of NFAA)

Well from the schedule it looks like i get to shoot both my recurve and take my compound to a field shoot all within one trip. What could be more awesome than that ?

Oh and i am in the SE corner of the US so it is not like Yankton is right around the corner or a few hours drive either.

I know it is impossible to please everyone but i for one is seeing a lot of positive in this. Maybe i have just not gotten jaded by archery politics yet...

Regards

Noxx


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

pilotmill said:


> I totally agree with you JimC. I joined the USAA (NAA) and have never received any type of mailing from them or email news in over a year. Makes me personally anyway feel like they really dont have the membership in the loop. Guess thinking out loud here but I just wonder why?


USAA Members – USA Archery “members only” newsletter
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1316850
I think a lot of USAA member don’t know they should be receiving the USAA members only newsletter. 
I suggest calling the USAA office staff to see if your membership is current and if your email address is on file and correct.

www.usarchery.org website does most of the communications to the membership. It is available to all including non and expired memberships, which provides for open information access. I believe there is some content in the newsletter that is not published on the web.

It pays to wonder "out loud".


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Philosophically: in the end, the merging of the two groups for 2011 Nationals is either a good thing or a not so good thing, and those are indeed a matter of focus. If we want it to be good, we'll see it as good; and if we're predesposed to seeing it as not so good, we will see all the problems. This whole event planning is giving me the opportunity to see Mount Rushmore. It is in SOUTH Dakota, isn't it?:cheers:


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

rpdjr45 said:


> Philosophically: in the end, the merging of the two groups for 2011 Nationals is either a good thing or a not so good thing, and those are indeed a matter of focus. If we want it to be good, we'll see it as good; and if we're predesposed to seeing it as not so good, we will see all the problems. This whole event planning is giving me the opportunity to see Mount Rushmore. It is in SOUTH Dakota, isn't it?:cheers:


5.5 hour drive from Yankton. We drove to SD Cup this year and you could go that way but it a ways out of the way.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry to be a curmudgeon, but I pretty much agree with Lindy. 

General membership seems to be treated as 'the unwashed masses in fly-over country'.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

rpdjr45,

About 280 miles to Mt. Rushmore. If you are serious about seeing more of this great country go west to Cody, WY and Yellowstone.

My wife and I made that trip several years ago.

Regards,


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

Noxxio said:


> Well from the schedule it looks like i get to shoot both my recurve and take my compound to a field shoot all within one trip. What could be more awesome than that ?
> 
> 
> Noxx


Um... not having to fly with both the recurve and compound set ups to one tournament event. Wait, let me revise that... not having to fly with the field recurve set-up for US Field, the compound for NFAA, and then the target recurve for US Target.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Suggestion;

Drop the archery equipment at UPS and pick it up at the destination UPS terminal. Airports are generally a hassel; security, check in, baggage pick up.

Regards


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

KJarchery said:


> Um... not having to fly with both the recurve and compound set ups to one tournament event. Wait, let me revise that... not having to fly with the field recurve set-up for US Field, the compound for NFAA, and then the target recurve for US Target.


It appears that those most enamored with this scheme are people who have not had much experience shooting the events


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Lindy said:


> Suggestion;
> 
> Drop the archery equipment at UPS and pick it up at the destination UPS terminal. Airports are generally a hassel; security, check in, baggage pick up.
> 
> Regards



KJ has been on US international teams and USAT-she's pretty up on how to travel with archery gear.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes, and I traveled to all major U.S. cities on the East Coast for business. I have a lot of experiece in airports the good etc.

Also taked to other archers. It is a suggestion.


----------



## Noxxio (Jan 11, 2010)

Jim C said:


> It appears that those most enamored with this scheme are people who have not had much experience shooting the events


Jim , I have read many of your posts and have great respect for that so please don't take what i am saying personally.

And what is wrong with that? It is not like its a cheap trip for me to make, and i just want to go for the experience. Is that such a bad thing that it needs to be discouraged?
Reading multiple articles posts etc it seems the one thing all archers can agree on is that it needs more people and more new people involved and shooting.


Who knows after i come back from that trip i may come back jaded and join your side and say it was not such a good idea. either way hopefully i will have had a great experience for better or for worse :wink: (This is written with a smile and a wink so please take it as such :smile: )

@Lindy

I like your idea of sending it UPS and picking it up. I will look into that. Never knew that doing it that way was possible


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Lindy said:


> Suggestion;
> 
> Drop the archery equipment at UPS and pick it up at the destination UPS terminal. Airports are generally a hassel; security, check in, baggage pick up.
> 
> Regards


 I wonder if the NFAA headquarters staff in Yankton would be willing to accept a UPS delivery and pick up?


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Noxxio,

I was one of the negative people regarding the Yankton shoot. I may retract what I said in previous posts eventually. 

I think it would have been a better idea if the general membership had input before the decision was made. If you read the USAA web site THE major number 1 objective of the USAA was communication with the membership. I attended the national tournament in Hamilton, OH several weeks ago. I can tell you Yankton was never discussed.

Let it all hang out. The positives, negatives etc. The now the "cake has been baked" we hope it is a HUGE success. 

I would be very interested. 

Regards,


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Noxxio said:


> Jim , I have read many of your posts and have great respect for that so please don't take what i am saying personally.
> 
> And what is wrong with that? It is not like its a cheap trip for me to make, and i just want to go for the experience. Is that such a bad thing that it needs to be discouraged?
> Reading multiple articles posts etc it seems the one thing all archers can agree on is that it needs more people and more new people involved and shooting.
> ...



1) My club ran the hamilton shoot. At the time the deadline for bidding passed, I was told by the tournament director that Hamilton (Butler County) was bidding as was chicago and Springfield. Two weeks later, one of my archers went to yankton. The reports I got were poor-at best-from the massive insect bites he got (no warning that those who shot in the morning were gonna face that) to the hotels or the fact that there is no airport within an hour of the place. I have shot several nationals and several national field shoots and use a completely different set up. I don't see many recurve archers intent on doing well in the USNTC shooting the NFAA meaning people are stuck there for several days incurring costs that would wipe out the one round trip advantage. 

Most importantly, This place is not convenient to a large number of NAA members. the three places that actually bid on the tournament-especially Hamilton and Chicago are

BTW My family are life members of the NFAA and my son has placed three straight years in the NFAA indoor so this is not a bashing of the nFAA


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Serious Fun,

I don't know if the NFAA headquarters will hold the equipment. The problem with shipping to a hotel or the NFAA is:

1. Who takes responsilbility for it?
2. Do they have the storage available? 

I checked with UPS. They do have a customer service center in Souix Falls, SD. UPS does both items 1 & 2.

I am just suggesting UPS. There are other excellent frieght services as well.



Regards,


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Jim C,

My wife and I enjoyed Hamilton, OH. You folks did a great job. We were looking forward to a return to Hamilton. 

Regards,


----------



## PDS-JOAD (Jun 1, 2009)

I think this will be a good, intense week of archery and one that gives people a chance to try events they might not travel to otherwise. We live in PA and travel nationally to shoots including most of the USAT shoots as well as some NFAA and other FITA events. Obviously for us the mid-Atlantic and Ohio shoots are the most convenient. But we've been to Yankton too. (SD Cup) This year to went to FITA FIeld (fly to the west coast), National Target (drive to Ohio) and skipped NFAA Field (west coast a week after Ohio). To do all 3 would have been 3 trips. This coming year we can go to all 3 with 1 trip. 

Now if you are only going to Natl Target, I agree Yankton is a long way from everywhere (even though it is literally in the center of the country). Ohio would be closer for more people. I also am optimistic that this might increase attendance at FITA Field (rather than kill it). The last two years total entires where under 50. Maybe some NFAA field shooters will try unmarked distances. So I'm willing to make the trip and give it a try. 

In 2012 NFAA Field is schedule to come back to Mechanicsburg PA. Maybe if this combo works we'll have Natl Target travel east too.

On another topic, we may want to start a coaching thread on how to best prepare for the 3 events in a 10 day period. Archers may need to prioritize their events to maximize their training. We'll want to look at the schedule to figure how to include some rest time. All the best- Pete


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

PDS-JOAD said:


> Now if you are only going to Natl Target, I agree Yankton is a long way from everywhere (even though it is literally in the center of the country). Ohio would be closer for more people. I also am optimistic that this might increase attendance at FITA Field (rather than kill it).


It also may have a negative effect on National Target attendance.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Jim C.

Archery tournament in the Chicago area!!?? Now that's what I'm talking about. Great city. 

Too bad they lost out.

Regards,


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

I got the impression from Jim C. that the issue was not that Chicago and others lost in the bidding, but that the powers that are simply decided to ignore the bids and decided to place the FITA field and National FITA outdoors at Yankton, which was hosting the NFAA nationals at the same time anyway. Seems that the thinking was kill two birds with one stone or should that be one arrow? Regardless, what is done is done and cannot be undone. I'm going there open minded, and after reading a few more posts, I'm going to double the Cutter's insect repellant, or tick dip myself before the shoot.


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

Serious Fun said:


> I wonder if the NFAA headquarters staff in Yankton would be willing to accept a UPS delivery and pick up?


Personally... I more a fan of Southwest's "bags fly free" than adding the expense of shipping plus insurance and then actually TRUSTING my equipment to others in this manner, but it is a possability. Just one I'm not likely to take. I mean, you would have to overnight it if you used UPS because I'm USING that equipment until the day I leave... and I need it immediately once I get in. Airport freight services are also an option, as mentioned, but that's NOT cheap. I wanted to try the compound for fun at NFAA this year for the first time, but I guess I'll either shoot the NFAA with the curve (sigh) or not at all.

It is what it is at this point. And like I said, I understand WHY they thought it would be a good idea... they want the crossover. And I will adjust somehow as will everyone. But I'm not looking foward to figuring out how to manipulate my set ups and train for the "FESTIVAL." Nor am I looking forward to Yankton in general.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Lindy said:


> Reasons the USAA is going to Yankton per the USAA.
> 
> 
> 4. "Festival Atmosphere"
> 5. "time we spend with each other", ""camaraderie"


Of all the things listed-----these two really puzzle me. Of all the years we've had Nationals, in recent history, why weren't these important for the "rest of the membership"? Did someone have a giant epiphany or something?? This couldn't have occurred at other venues?? Where's a college town when you need one,:zip: vs. a tourist town.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Lindy said:


> Jim C.
> 
> Archery tournament in the Chicago area!!?? Now that's what I'm talking about. Great city.
> 
> ...


The windy city...great for archery?


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

rpdjr45 said:


> I got the impression from Jim C. that the issue was not that Chicago and others lost in the bidding, but that the powers that are simply decided to ignore the bids and decided to place the FITA field and National FITA outdoors at Yankton, which was hosting the NFAA nationals at the same time anyway. Seems that the thinking was kill two birds with one stone or should that be one arrow? Regardless, what is done is done and cannot be undone. I'm going there open minded, and after reading a few more posts, I'm going to double the Cutter's insect repellant, or tick dip myself before the shoot.


Just remember from the previous thread to not use Deet since those attracted the biting bugs. We used off without deet and did not get any bites.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Landed in AZ said:


> Just remember from the previous thread to not use Deet since those attracted the biting bugs. We used off without deet and did not get any bites.


What about approaching these folks for sponsorship?
www.buggspray.com


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Landed in AZ said:


> The windy city...great for archery?


The average wind speed in Yankton is greater than Chicago. The assignation of 'windy city' is linked to many different things, including local politicians being windbags. Well some things never change.

http://www.awea.org/faq/usresource.html


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Serious Fun said:


> What about approaching these folks for sponsorship?
> www.buggspray.com


Get these guys to sponsor the tournament. Maybe they could adopt Yankton as a "test" site.

http://www.mosquitorepellent.com/index.asp


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Chicago. If you are familiar with the Great Lakes, I lived in Chicago and Buffalo, (also NY and D.C.)you might understand the wind conditions along the lakes. The DOE has done wind profiles etc. for wind turbine installations. The wind (generally) is more consistant on the praire. In fact for your information we have been working with a physicist (PHD) on the issue of wind energy. Also midwayarcherywi is absolutely correct.

Lets see. Archery near one of the nations great cities or a bug infested, ain't nothin there (hour drive from Souix City), remote prairie town. Yankton sounds like a travel agents dream..HMMM. OH and it will cost me at least $1,500 to get into Yankton.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

midwayarcherywi said:


> The average wind speed in Yankton is greater than Chicago. The assignation of 'windy city' is linked to many different things, including local politicians being windbags. Well some things never change.
> 
> http://www.awea.org/faq/usresource.html


That is a good one. I like that. :wink:


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Lindy said:


> Chicago. If you are familiar with the Great Lakes, I lived in Chicago and Buffalo, (also NY and D.C.)you might understand the wind conditions along the lakes. The DOE has done wind profiles etc. for wind turbine installations. The wind (generally) is more consistant on the praire. In fact for your information we have been working with a physicist (PHD) on the issue of wind energy. Also midwayarcherywi is absolutely correct.
> 
> Lets see. Archery near one of the nations great cities or a bug infested, ain't nothin there (hour drive from Souix City), remote prairie town. Yankton sounds like a travel agents dream..HMMM. OH and it will cost me at least $1,500 to get into Yankton.


To each their own. You say its a great city and others might not think so. I have been to Chicago and I have been to Yankton. The only thing I will say about Chicago is at least they have a movie theater. Other then that I would not leave my hotel room there any more then I would/will in Yankton and for completely different reasons.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Landed in AZ said:


> The windy city...great for archery?


wrong author. I wanted it back in Hamilton. we worked hard, and have a track record of putting on very good tournaments. so they give it to a place far less convenient with far less hotels, travel options etc.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Landed in AZ said:


> Just remember from the previous thread to not use Deet since those attracted the biting bugs. We used off without deet and did not get any bites.


Sean Curtin would have really liked to have known that

He's a mixed martial artist and even the worse beating he has gotten in that training was nothing compared to the swollen eyes he got from the biting beasts of Yankton:tongue:


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Jim C said:


> wrong author. I wanted it back in Hamilton. we worked hard, and have a track record of putting on very good tournaments. so they give it to a place far less convenient with far less hotels, travel options etc.


And no Jungle Jims.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Please tell me that there is a pizza place there! And I don't mean Tortino's frozen cardboard. Does the gas station have peanut butter and fluffy bread?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

There is a decent pizza place there -- chain, and not the Hut, but don't recall the name off the top of my head. Plus they do have a movie theater there as well. Excellent soft serve spot as well by the go-kart track . Several places to eat, etc. Can't help with the pb and fluffy bread, didn't really look when I was filling up last time I was there . Not like Yankton is a 1-stop sign town, there's at least a few stop lights there, lol . Not exactly where I would pick for my first choice on places to go shoot, but not one of the worst I've ever been to either. More of a tourist/camping/fishing/outdoors type of locale with several state parks and camping in the area (major river running through area).

Actually looking forward to shooting several different events, just hoping schedule logistics are worked out so a person can enjoy all of the shoots if they so desire.

>>------>


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Interesting how I cannot find a word about the archery "festival" on the NFAA pro or field archery threads. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Pilotmill,

You may be correct. The USAA, Denise Parker, uses "FESTIVAL ATMOSPHERE" and "festival enviroment" on her USAA blog.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Jim C said:


> wrong author. I wanted it back in Hamilton. we worked hard, and have a track record of putting on very good tournaments. so they give it to a place far less convenient with far less hotels, travel options etc.


 Did Ohio submit a bid to host a 2011 USAT ranking event? Since Yankton has the 2011 NTC, maybe Ohio can host a regular 2011USAT event like Yankton did in 2010.


----------



## Paula (Sep 8, 2009)

Serious Fun said:


> Did Ohio submit a bid to host a 2011 USAT ranking event? Since Yankton has the 2011 NTC, maybe Ohio can host a regular 2011USAT event like Yankton did in 2010.


Sounds like a good idea!!!!


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Landed in AZ said:


> And no Jungle Jims.


Hey Barb! Did you happen to go to JJ's on a busy weekend day? That being said, is the reason people move to South Dakota.

Took the wife there after the Ohio State Outdoor, because I couldn't describe it to her fully. Gotta see it, and experience it, to believe it. 

Take care!

JC


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

With all the talk and moans and all the moans and groans lately, i thought this might lighten the mood.
I carn't remember where it came from.

Chapter 1 Vs1

In the beginning was the plan,
And then came the assumptions,
And the assumptions were without form,
And the plan was without substance,
And darkness was upon the faces of the archers,
And they spake amongst themselves, saying'
"It is a bucket of ****e and it stinketh"....
And the archers went unto their committee and
said," It is a pail of dung and none may abide
the odour thereof".
And the committee went unto the region, saying
" It is a container of excrement so strong that
none may abide it".
And the regional representatives spake unto
GNAS saying " It is a vessel of fertilizer of
irresistible abhorrence".
And the council members said unto their
Chairman " It contains that which aids plant
growth and is of much strength".
And the Chairman sayeth unto the Vice President,
" It promotes growth and is very powerful".
And the Vice President went unto the President,
saying " This plan will actively promote the growth
and vigour of the society with powerful effect".
And the President looked upon the plan and saw
that it was good.
And Lo, The plan became policy.

.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

titanium man said:


> Hey Barb! Did you happen to go to JJ's on a busy weekend day? That being said, is the reason people move to South Dakota.
> 
> Took the wife there after the Ohio State Outdoor, because I couldn't describe it to her fully. Gotta see it, and experience it, to believe it.
> 
> ...


We were in there every single day we were there for Nationals. Kiley had fresh Sushi every morning for breakfast. But the first day in there I spent $136. :mg:

But yeah I know what you mean. I must say that Yankton has one of the best Mongolian BBQ places we have been to in a while. Not as good as Okinawa, but still very good. We will go back. Just that it is small and will have a hard time handling the Nationals crowd.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

I've been reading and not saying, but MY HEAD IS ABOUT TO EXPLODE! Where's that darn duct tape?
My bill for a hotel room, if we were to shoot all 3 events would be close to $1500 for the duration. 
Airfare for 3 @ $2700 round trip, car rental, gas to get there, food, etc., we're looking about $6K, not worth it to me, even though I hold a National title for the last 2 years. All depends on how things swing with Obambam and Congress' tax hikes (I mean Bush Tax Cuts expiring) next year. Economics will come to play a role in my decision!


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Indeed Hamilton did submit a bid. There were only 3 bids, from what I hear, HAMILTON, SPRINGFIELD MO, and CHICAGO, where Yankton came in I have no clue.

WIll suggest the idea of a USAT shoot to Darrell and JIm and see what happens, I think the opinions will be "he-- with that! We've done enough, time for someone else to step up and do all the work." For those who have never put on a Nationals, it's a TON of work! 



Serious Fun said:


> Did Ohio submit a bid to host a 2011 USAT ranking event? Since Yankton has the 2011 NTC, maybe Ohio can host a regular 2011USAT event like Yankton did in 2010.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

I don't know maybe we are lucky coming from AZ, but for us this is the way I figure it...$590 round trip for two (if her father goes then it $882). Rental car for Friday to following Sunday...$325 (http://www.carrentals.com/); Hotel from Friday to following Sunday is $507 (we have AAA) and if we didn't have AAA it would be $562. Then add food, gas and misc. $1714 to attend all three events. We do not plan on shooting all three so our hotel was booked the day the announcement came out and will be $281; Our rental car is also already booked and will be $220. We will have to wait to book the flight when those dates become available. 

The hotel is going to be $18 cheaper then this year, the rental car is the same cost, gas will be same mileage just depends on prices next year. The airline is also about the same costs right now. Will depend on dates. So next years Nationals will be about the same for us. The cost savings for us will be in that there is nothing to do there so we won't spend money on entertainment. :wink:


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

lizard said:


> I've been reading and not saying, but MY HEAD IS ABOUT TO EXPLODE! Where's that darn duct tape?
> My bill for a hotel room, if we were to shoot all 3 events would be close to $1500 for the duration.
> Airfare for 3 @ $2700 round trip, car rental, gas to get there, food, etc., we're looking about $6K, not worth it to me, even though I hold a National title for the last 2 years. All depends on how things swing with Obambam and Congress' tax hikes (I mean Bush Tax Cuts expiring) next year. Economics will come to play a role in my decision!


You are so right Liz!! If those sunset, there goes the greater majority of our play money, so it will be interesting having archery staycations. At least we can stay home and live our archery lives vicariously through AT, unless he figures out how to tax the you know what out of that.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

pencarrow said:


> With all the talk and moans and all the moans and groans lately, i thought this might lighten the mood.
> I carn't remember where it came from.
> 
> Chapter 1 Vs1
> ...



You should start your own Archery Organization!! Heck!, you already have the operating charter everybody else runs by. You couldn't do any worse.:thumbs_up


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

you guys make me laugh when the target nats got pulled from colorado springs all i heard was the weather was bad then what happens first day in ohio shoot rained out ,it seem to me if the shoot isnt in your back yard then its inconvenient or costs to much ,give it a rest if you dont like where it goes dont shoot it i didnt go to ohio cuz of the move i will go to yankton because its a nice city the people are real friendly and yes the mongolian bbq is great as for bugs yep they got em use vanilla spray or the car tree air freshners and the bugs will not bother you, ist funny if the shoot isnt in your area we always have bad thing to say about the are its going to be in im going to yankton and i know ill have a great time,oh and yankton does have a movie theater ,and for you guys east of the mississippi most of the indian uprisings have been quelled


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

deadeyedickwc said:


> you guys make me laugh when the target nats got pulled from colorado springs all i heard was the weather was bad then what happens first day in ohio shoot rained out ,it seem to me if the shoot isnt in your back yard then its inconvenient or costs to much ,give it a rest if you dont like where it goes dont shoot it i didnt go to ohio cuz of the move i will go to yankton because its a nice city the people are real friendly and yes the mongolian bbq is great as for bugs yep they got em use vanilla spray or the car tree air freshners and the bugs will not bother you, ist funny if the shoot isnt in your area we always have bad thing to say about the are its going to be in im going to yankton and i know ill have a great time,oh and yankton does have a movie theater ,and for you guys east of the mississippi most of the indian uprisings have been quelled


yeah I remember you pissing and moaning about Ohio getting it but the fact is, our location is more convenient to more members than any other place nationals has been held with Canton and Reading being close. I remember that debacle in Florida-I think a 2250 placed in the top 15 of the senior men.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

The uprisings have been quelled? Whew! I'll take the Bowie Knife off my packing list. And add a giant Costco jar of vanilla. And note to self: keep tick dip just in case.:eyebrows:


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

deadeyedickwc said:


> you guys make me laugh when the target nats got pulled from colorado springs all i heard was the weather was bad then what happens first day in ohio shoot rained out ,it seem to me if the shoot isnt in your back yard then its inconvenient or costs to much ,give it a rest if you dont like where it goes dont shoot it i didnt go to ohio cuz of the move i will go to yankton because its a nice city the people are real friendly and yes the mongolian bbq is great as for bugs yep they got em use vanilla spray or the car tree air freshners and the bugs will not bother you, ist funny if the shoot isnt in your area we always have bad thing to say about the are its going to be in im going to yankton and i know ill have a great time,oh and yankton does have a movie theater ,and for you guys east of the mississippi most of the indian uprisings have been quelled


Oh how I wish the Nats would go back to Colorado Springs (my favorite place in the entire US)...I was never around for a Nationals in Florida. Where on earth did they host that one? Anyway...wow they have movie theater in Yankton...http://www.fandango.com/yankton_sd_movietheatershowtimes. I was just there last month and must have passed it dozen times and didn't even notice it. I saw the old sign in downtown and thought that was what you were referring to. And yes, I have to admit I never saw any Indian uprisings last month either. :smile:


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Landed in AZ said:


> Where on earth did they host that one?


They were the Kodak Nationals @ DisneyWorld


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

I just wish this and every organization would quit doing things with the mindset of the bottom line, because it makes OUR bottom line a lot more expensive. It is merely a money chase now, and it's like the old saying about a crap sandwich, those with the most bread, have to eat less crap. We're not fielding or discovering the best archers, just the ones who's parents are least likely to file bankruptcy, when their kids finally decide they've had enough of shooting. 

Maybe we should go back to the old way of fielding teams. People holding qualifiers, then having a trials to field a World or Olympic Team, or Pan Ams, etc., etc. These USAT qualifiers have become nothing more than a pretty way for use to not have any better results, than the old days, when people were much less daunted and intimidated by the process it takes to make a team. Who wants to try and be the best there is on an International level, when it's such a circus at the National level to be the best. 

Then maybe we could have a Nationals where people enjoy congregating, and you still see the cream rise to the top, and maybe the need for a high paid coaching staff would be a thing of the past. It's obviously not been working out the way people thought.

JMHO


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

titanium man said:


> They were the Kodak Nationals @ DisneyWorld


What year was that? Was it as bad as JOAD Nationals in 05?


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

1996- USAA National Target with the ASA 3D event – Archery Festival atmosphere in Kissimmee, Florida. I do believe it was a bit of a bust as Jim mentioned. 

Late 1980’s or early 1990’s – NFAA sues the NAA for the right to be the Official Olympic archery organization. This cost the NAA and NFAA $10’s of thousands of dollars, if not hundreds of thousands. It was a very sad time for archery in the US. Obviously the NFAA and USAA reached a settlement (do not have to be an NAA member to shoot in their events, a position on the NAA board, etc.). The people who benefited the most were the lawyers….again. 

1940’s – The NFAA was founded after splitting away from the “stuffy” NAA. After all, there were a lot of archers who wanted to “Stump shoot” instead of shooting that boring dressed in white in a park on a flat field shooting 4 different distances at the same target all day long.

As Ikssevan said, each organization has it’s purpose (which I agree with) and I highly doubt that the joining will happen. If it does I can imagine a new organization cropping up to split away from the “one world order”. What do we call it? EAA? (big grin here).

I believe that the biggest gripe is not really the location as much as how the decision was made. After all, several clubs filled out bid application forms, checked with the local city who would help host (not to mention the club members, volunteer groups) and did the numbers to make sure it could be a successful event (all of these requirements to put in a bid). Three bids were totally ignored. So it appears they decide to choose a location that did not bid nor have any experience in hosting a major Star FITA event out of the clear blue sky. If the group put in a bid and the process was properly applied for then most of the grumbling would have been minimal. Does this encourage future bid’s? I seriously doubt it. Volunteers are hard to come by and even harder to keep. 

The Yankton event is worth a try for those of you who want to give it a shot. Just be prepared for the event. Contact your local NFAA club members who have been to Yankton and talk with them on what to expect. I do not suggest you ship your bows to the event. Ship your clothing and other goods and maybe your backup equipment but not your No. 1 bows. If you go and you are still angry tell your CEO of the USAA. If you decide not to go, send a letter to the CEO and voice your reasons. It appears that squeaky wheels do get oiled quicker. Complaining on this board only serves a few people. Many refuse to read this board due to being attacked and as we all know it is your right not to say who you are but it does not help an organization to fight a ghost who may have ulterior motives instead of good positive motives. 

Midwayarcherywi…I still have some old math tables for you if you need to do any adding…….correctly ☺


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

titanium man said:


> It's obviously not been working out the way people thought.JMHO


Have to disagree there. For the first time in forever...Recurve brought home two gold medals from World Cup and none for Compound. The Recurve men beat Korean head to head on their own turf to win Gold in the team round. I'd say it the tide is changing for the better and it is working.


----------



## hotshoe (Oct 12, 2002)

[Have to disagree there. For the first time in forever...Recurve brought home two gold medals from World Cup and none for Compound. The Recurve men beat Korean head to head on their own turf to win Gold in the team round. I'd say it the tide is changing for the better and it is working.][/QUOTE]

Not sure what World Cup event that you are referring to, but the compounders have brought home medals at every World Cup event that they have attended.

That's what is so rediculous about this place. People claiming to be in the know but yet they know nothing......Big Sigh


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim yes your correct i was pissed because we were told it would be their one more year we all made reservations and it moved ,with no reason does this sound like whats going on here samr thing , actually yankton was one of the less expensive shoots i have done al year i think the hotel room was $49 a night im thinking it really doesnt matter what the membership wants does it


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

I sent the following to the USAA yesterday. Anybody recognize the "MEMBERSHIP GROWTH STRATEGIES"?

This come off the USAA web site.


MEMBERSHIP GROWTH STRATEGIES
 Better and more effective communication to the membership to make them feel
more a part of the organization.


Having attended the Nationals in Hamilton Ohio recently I don't remember a discussion of the 2011 Yankton event with the general USAA membership. Further I don't remember the discussion of combining the USAA and NFAA events at Hamilton, Ohio or as a topic on the USAA web site.
Obviously the Yankton decision was under serious consideration at USAA headquarters in July and August 2010.

Question: Does "effective communication to the membership" remain a "GROWTH STRATEGIES"? Are the "Growth Strategies" in part or as a whole changing?

I will let the folks reading this know if or when I get an answer. 

Regards,


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Not sure what World Cup event that you are referring to, but the compounders have brought home medals at every World Cup event that they have attended.

That's what is so rediculous about this place. People claiming to be in the know but yet they know nothing......Big Sigh[/QUOTE]

Boy talk about being the spokes person for your own post. You are definitly it. If you would bother to #1: read the post correctly and #2: go and check the results from the World Cup finals held in Scotland just last weekend. You will be able to post your retracted statement. But then this place is so rediculous isn't it?!?!?!? :icon_1_lol: Ken


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

:happy1:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Rick McKinney said:


> 1996- USAA National Target with the ASA 3D event – Archery Festival atmosphere in Kissimmee, Florida. I do believe it was a bit of a bust as Jim mentioned.
> 
> Late 1980’s or early 1990’s – NFAA sues the NAA for the right to be the Official Olympic archery organization. This cost the NAA and NFAA $10’s of thousands of dollars, if not hundreds of thousands. It was a very sad time for archery in the US. Obviously the NFAA and USAA reached a settlement (do not have to be an NAA member to shoot in their events, a position on the NAA board, etc.). The people who benefited the most were the lawyers….again.
> 
> ...


excellent-yeah three places put in bids. We in Ohio have had an excellent track record. ITs like being told to apply for a job that you have successfully done several times before, you spend hours writing your resume, lining up recommendations, going through a background check only to find out that the boss had already decided to give his son a job-a son with almost no education or experience.

and the problem is, when the NAA continues to dis' clubs who have a top track record, they burn bridges and people stop trying to put bids in because the game appears to be rigged in favor of the Easton centers no matter where they are located


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Actually, I would consider the NFAA the experts on putting on a tournament. NFAA National Indoor, World Archery Festival (Vegas) and the Redding shoot. Those are unarguably the 3 largest shoots in our country, and the NFAA is responsible for each. Just sayin


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Huntmaster said:


> Actually, I would consider the NFAA the experts on putting on a tournament. NFAA National Indoor, World Archery Festival (Vegas) and the Redding shoot. Those are unarguably the 3 largest shoots in our country, and the NFAA is responsible for each. Just sayin


no one is complaining about the NFAA running a NFAA shoot at NFAA HQ's Scott. What I am concerned about is

1) what appears to be a rigged game

2) holding a shoot in a location that is about as inconvenient to as many members as possible

3) not rewarding places that have a proven track record


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

I BOW 2 said:


> Not sure what World Cup event that you are referring to, but the compounders have brought home medals at every World Cup event that they have attended.
> 
> That's what is so rediculous about this place. People claiming to be in the know but yet they know nothing......Big Sigh


Boy talk about being the spokes person for your own post. You are definitly it. If you would bother to #1: read the post correctly and #2: go and check the results from the World Cup finals held in Scotland just last weekend. You will be able to post your retracted statement. But then this place is so rediculous isn't it?!?!?!? :icon_1_lol: Ken[/QUOTE]

Thank you.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> I think a 2250 placed in the top 15 of the senior men.


Hey Jim, you don't think this possibly had anything to do with the top 4 men's recurvers possibly being at another little event like the Olympics do you....... As Rick noted, that Natls event was held in 1996 in Kissimmee at a large soccer park in town. I thought it was pretty well run, decently attended as well. Especially considering only a single FITA and then OR matches was used to crown the champions (couldn't do a full week and 2 FITA due to conflict with Olympic schedule and closing ceremonies). Biggest complaint I heard afterwards was with the selection of the major sponsor. Apparently there was a very vocal group who did not care for Hooters being the major sponsor of the event!



> Actually, I would consider the NFAA the experts on putting on a tournament. NFAA National Indoor, World Archery Festival (Vegas) and the Redding shoot.


Scott, while I agree the NFAA puts on a fine indoor tournament, I'd not include the Redding shoot as part of their accomplishments. That shoot is set up and run nearly entirely by the Straight Arrow Bowhunters club in Redding. The shoot was already a large success before the NFAA opted to piggyback their Marked 3D Nationals onto the Trail Shoot. It is good to note though that I believe MJ and the NFAA Natls HQ, including Marihelen, do have some experience running the NAA Outdoor Natls registration and field set-up and maintenance during at least a couple of the NAA Target Natls (I believe they did quite a bit with the Natl events in CO Springs). I just hope they work closely with some good NAA folks to fill in what they may not have expertise in.....and also not try to use current NFAA target butts and stands which are not adequate nor designed for an official FITA tournament .

Just filling in a few blanks........

>>----->


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

As I recall that was right after the olympics and Butch shot. But the numbers were way low-I didn't shoot that year but a guy i shot with at almost every tournament from 98 to about 2006 (Larry Michaels) did and he noted he finished about 25 places higher than he normally would with his scores.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

i think were looking at what will happen in the future since easton has invested a lot in the sport of archery with their centers ,im thinking that the naa and nfaa are locked in to run shoots with the centers ,it does make sense ,to hold multiple shoots at the centers it saves money for everyone involved id rather got to a shoot and have the opportunity to shoot in two than one its saves me travel expences im sure this is a major reason this action was taken im sure their are a lot of clubs that are deserving of the shoots but easton did put up the centers and now they need to be used


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

sure this is a major reason this action was taken im sure their are a lot of clubs that are deserving of the shoots but easton did put up the centers and now they need to be used 


Thats fine with me. The organization will soon be renamed United States Archery Association of Easton (USAAE). 
Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Lindy said:


> Thats fine with me. The organization will soon be renamed United States Archery Association of Easton (USAAE).
> Honesty is the best policy.


I hope there's a Walmart in Yankton, since we'll be expected to be there a lot, I'd at least like to feel somewhat at home.:smile:


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Lindy said:


> Thats fine with me. The organization will soon be renamed United States Archery Association of Easton (USAAE).
> Honesty is the best policy.


What other expectations are coming down the road for tournaments?:mg:


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I disagree with attempting to discourage members from complaining about Yankton as the site. I believe being a member of the NAA gives one the right to have an opinion on all things NAA and to state that opinion if so motivated.

I agree that while it feels good to express that opinion here, the more effective route (as Rick suggests) to those sincere and courteous opinions is probably directly to the NAA leadership. While the leaderships' level of 'caring' or 'being responsive' to those opinions appears to be zippo, one should still try to be as effective as possible.

My interpretation of the high level of dissatisfaction with Yankton as the site is that the dissatisfaction has less to do with geography and more to do with THE MEMBERSHIP NOT HAVING A SAY IN THAT DECISION. In other words, if there was a vote taken and Yankton comes out on top, of course there will be a lot of people who will wish it had been closer to them. But those people would likely be much more good natured about it if they believe that 1) they had a legitimate voice in the process, and 2) the majority of the memberships' wishes prevailed. I dare say that November 2nd, 2010 is the day that Washington, DC pols are going to get the same sort of taste of the dissatisfaction of people who are livid at being denied their rightful input and voice into how things should be. THE USA Archery leadership seems to be poking the same hornets' nest, which brings me to my last comment/question:

USA Archery website appears to be way behind current date (Board of Directors page talks of having openings for the upcoming 2009 year), so my questions: 
- When is next election for available Board of Directors slots? 
- Who is going to run who will promise to solicit and act on input from the rank and file membership?
- If a majority of members are unhappy with the viewpoint/direction of NAA under the current CEO and staff, then how does the membership go about trying to change that person and/or viewpoint/direction ?


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

titanium man said:


> I just wish this and every organization would quit doing things with the mindset of the bottom line, because it makes OUR bottom line a lot more expensive. It is merely a money chase now, and it's like the old saying about a crap sandwich, those with the most bread, have to eat less crap. We're not fielding or discovering the best archers, just the ones who's parents are least likely to file bankruptcy, when their kids finally decide they've had enough of shooting.
> 
> Maybe we should go back to the old way of fielding teams. People holding qualifiers, then having a trials to field a World or Olympic Team, or Pan Ams, etc., etc. These USAT qualifiers have become nothing more than a pretty way for use to not have any better results, than the old days, when people were much less daunted and intimidated by the process it takes to make a team. Who wants to try and be the best there is on an International level, when it's such a circus at the National level to be the best.
> 
> ...


Wake up....they DON'T care until there is a major fall off in membership....until then..if you want to compete you have to play by their rules....they just don't care...period. The money from sponsorship is more than the money from members...they don't care...scream, holler, moan and groan. The money is with the sponsors as well as the power......


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Ditto Iksseven,

Well written comment. I am not at all in tune with the politics at the NAA (USAA). The mere fact that the USAA had a "Membership Growth Strategies" and the stated policy WAS communication with the membership indicates that someone thought communication WAS important in order to grow the NAA (USAA) membership. I guess the key word here is "WAS". 

I did contact the USAA through email. 

I also agree that if the general membership wants to go to Yankton that is fine. I have decided the location is not convenient for me and it is too expensive i.e. $2,000 +. (Connecting flights, car rental, 70 miles from Soiux Falls, SD to Yankton) I can buy a great bow and 2 dozen arrows for that money.

Judging from the comments on AT it appears that there has been zero communication with the membership and the normal bid process has been bypassed. Generally when this happens it's all about the money as someone said in an earlier post.

There is an agenda. We are just not aware it. 

That brings up another question. Are the members best sevrved with a close relationship between the USAA and Easton or the USAA and NFAA?

Time and the attendance at Yankton will tell.

Regards,


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

lksseven said:


> USA Archery website appears to be way behind current date (Board of Directors page talks of having openings for the upcoming 2009 year), so my questions:
> - When is next election for available Board of Directors slots?
> - Who is going to run who will promise to solicit and act on input from the rank and file membership?
> - If a majority of members are unhappy with the viewpoint/direction of NAA under the current CEO and staff, then how does the membership go about trying to change that person and/or viewpoint/direction ?


USAA BOD election is a future Bob Blog topic : 2011 USAA BOD nomination, candidacy and election for 2012-2015 BOD terms include “Judge”, “At large” and “Grassroots - JOAD” Directors. The athlete advisory council selects athlete directors. Nominating and Governance committee selects Independent Directors. The list can change due to unforeseen circumstance and resignations.

USAA members are eligible to vote, but it is critical that we have BOD candidates with the skills outlined on the USAA Bylaws. One of the best ways to determine if one has the skills and capability, is join a USAA committee, task force or perform some other duty such as judging, leading a club or coaching. Sadly some simply do not have the time to dedicate to be an effective association contributor. Some archers and many JOAD parents and family members can make a difference as an At large BOD. Those that have been members of USAA for one year are eligible to become a USAA registered judge and seek Judge BOD candidacy. A $90 JOAD club annual membership empowers the club to designate a JOAD club BOD nominee. Anyone interested in contributing leadership to the USAA should become familiar with the USAA bylaws available on www.usarchery.org 

Personal commentary: I have found that there is a reluctance to for the members to “run against” a fellow members for BOD. The goal is to provide the membership with choices so having multiple candidates is a good thing. Please consider USAA BOD nomination and encourage others to do the same. Join the USAA with a multi year membership.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks for the info, Bob!


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

pencarrow said:


> With all the talk and moans and all the moans and groans lately, i thought this might lighten the mood.
> I carn't remember where it came from.
> 
> Chapter 1 Vs1
> ...


What a great story----

Brought me to TEARS

Another "Old yeller"--story W/O a happy ending :mg:


Good shoot'n
Cec


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Hmmm . . I'll start by saying I stopped shooting competitively after a car accident early in 2009 . . but I'm surprised at the amount of negativism about this decision. While shooting, and running an archery club, one of the detriments to the sport that was blatantly obvious to me was the number of disparate organizations at the State and National level. The person wanting to get in to target archery had to make choices without actually understanding any of the choices. I think it is a HUGE step in the right direction to get these two organizations working together. Looks to me like you can still shoot whatever you want . . . but have the opportunity to participate in more then one event for the same amount of vacation time. This is one of the things that kept me from going to multiple events . . I only have so much time and money. Granted Yankton isn't just around the corner but every place is far from someone. Regarding accomodations, etc. we heard this same argument with the Amateur Trapshooting Association moved the Grand from Vandalia, OH to Sparta, IL. The event would die because nobody would find a room! Well . . the Grand is FAR larger then any archery event and they have no problems . . I suspect there won't be issues in Yankton either. I know quite a few folks that have travelled there for shoots and say it is quite nice. 

I for one am glad to see our two biggest organizations working together! Hopefully, I can get back to shooting someday and enjoy this.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

hotshoe said:


> [Have to disagree there. For the first time in forever...Recurve brought home two gold medals from World Cup and none for Compound. The Recurve men beat Korean head to head on their own turf to win Gold in the team round. I'd say it the tide is changing for the better and it is working.]


"Not sure what World Cup event that you are referring to, but the compounders have brought home medals at every World Cup event that they have attended.

That's what is so rediculous about this place. People claiming to be in the know but yet they know nothing......Big Sigh[/QUOTE]"


Hotshoe, 
You can read all about it in the current issue of The US Archer.....USA smoked em in recurve and got killed in compound.

Check it out....it the best all tournament magazine on the market.

ArtV


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

ArtV said:


> The US Archer.....
> 
> Check it out....it the best all tournament magazine on the market.
> 
> ArtV


Agree wholeheartedly about that!! I use all the other archery periodicals to paper train my dogs,awprint: and to wrap fish in. :fish1: Don't want to totally waste them.:thumb:


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Serious Fun said:


> Join the USAA with a multi year membership.


That's what we'll be doing here very soon. With the multi-year family membership, it is $1 higher than a family NFAA membership, and the benefits for our State FITA Organization are obvious. :thumbs_up

Good Post Bob!!


----------

